# WTT Girls BAW Thread - April/May



## Ella

Welcome to the April/May BAW Thread! ​ 
Just wanted to create a fresh thread so there is *NO* confusion. :)​ 
 ​ 
 :hugs:
xx​


----------



## dan-o

Hiya, can I come in?
I'm WTT under doctors orders :hissy:


----------



## Ella

Of course! How're you today, enjoying the sunshine? :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Love it :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Dan-o :wave:

sorry for your loss hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

hey peeps! 

Dan-o - Im sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Dan-O x


----------



## Ella

I'm back from the shower!

Hope you can't smell me now Kerry! :rofl:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

brilliant

Dan-o - I have been following your story. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ella

dan-o, only just seen your story.. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yep! - you smell lovely now Ella :) xx


----------



## Ella

Haha thanks Nic! I used the lynx shower gel :happydance:

What're all your plans for the weekend? :)
xx


----------



## LeaArr

i'm going to the pub tonight, then the rest of the weekend is probably cleaning and laundry. boo. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Yay for the pub! :happydance:

Aww, no way Lea, I think you should give cleaning and laundry duty to Mr. Lea! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Poshie

I shall carry on as normal then :D

Hello ladies ;)

I just got back from work, so glad it's the weekend :happydance:
Even though I'm working in the morning and then doing chores like Learr.

Other plans include drinking some wine and chilling, starting now! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Mr. Arr hasn't been feeling well of late. I don't know what it is with colds now, they seem to last for weeks.


----------



## Ella

Hey Poshie! :hugs:

Aww, working in the morning is no good. :(

I like the drinking wine plan! Might join you, haha!
I'm more of a white wine girl myself.. Red is too vinigar-y IMO. :)
xx


----------



## Ella

Sorry that Mr. Arr is unwell, Lea.. Colds are definitely getting more aggressive! :(
xx


----------



## LeaArr

ah hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







pic13064.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Poshie

I know what you mean Ella. I used to be a White wine girl myself, but recently converted after a couple of really nice un-vinegary reds ;) Some are bad!

Sorry to hear about mr leaarr, hope he recovers very soon. Perhaps if he rests up over the weekend he might ;)

My dh has no such excuse so will defo be assisting me with the housework. I'll do most of it, as us ladies often do, but every little helps eh :D


----------



## NickyT75

Does Nick have man flu Lea?? :rofl: xx


----------



## baby.love

hiya girls, Ella loving the shiny new thread hun x


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Does Nick have man flu Lea?? :rofl: xx

I thought that was just an allergy to housework! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Think i might have an allergy to housework too :blush: :rofl: xx


----------



## Wobbles

You know I don't like this nor some of the replies in the other topic.

2. Yes, many of the ladies who chat in this thread are TTC or pregnant and we do discuss this so if you are WTT and offended by this, please do not read on. :)

^ For a start this is WTT and we ask it to be treated with the same respect as TTC for various reasons. It isn't well if your WTT and are sensitive to pregnancy related topics then bog off nor is it a case of 'offended' its consideration for other members and reasons why some people feel sensitive to read lots of pregnancy related topics. Thats why theres journals and buddies for each section, PMs, write on the wall feature on your profiles etc.


----------



## Chris77

Dan-o, I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: and everything you had to go through. :hugs: I was following your story. :hugs:

I'm WTT now too since I lost my job. So, until I either 1) find a new job or 2) DH figures out finances, I'm back to WTT.


----------



## Wobbles

Ok trying to think of a solution. Please don't think I'm picking at this and just take 2 minutes to understand what I'm saying. Difficult but dividing friends is a negative thing so what do you girls think of this idea:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/125346-would-something-youd-like.html


----------



## Mervs Mum

I wasnt going to say anything but I am gonna.........

To me this thread is saying :finger: to the other thread. 

People have said they feel 'evicted' from the other one but on the other side of things I certainly dont feel able to join it as it seems like a bit of a 'clique' :shrug:

I'm only lurking in WTT (and I think I'll continue lurking now) so shoot me if you like but a thread not relating to WTT surely ought to be in a 'general' chat area??

:argh:


----------



## Poshie

Oh dear


----------



## Chris77

Wobbles, I think that's a good idea. So, still having BAW but under a different section? Am I understanding right? I don't see a problem with that. As long as all of us BAW girls can stay together and connect and support one another the way we have been, I think it's fine. (especially if it'll clear up anyone being offended and whatnot) But can we talk about anything we like though? Thanks Wobbles... :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Sounds like a good idea Wobbles yeah :)

We honestly arent cliquey tho :( anyone is more than welcome to join in to our chats xx


----------



## Wobbles

Kind of anything you want thread ... lol Groups of chat, buddies :D


----------



## Serene123

I pop in time to time, always felt welcome with these girls?

Pretty sure this thread is purely because they felt pushed out the other one?


Good idea Wobbles x


----------



## Chris77

Merv's Mom, no we aren't a clique. :hugs: Anyone can join us. I am sorry if you got that impression, but we welcome everyone. :hugs: I'm posting on both the threads...wherever there's conversation. ATM, the conversations seem to be here and I want to talk to the girls (Nicky, Lea, Leah, Ella, Kerry, Reedy, Tracy, Toria, Poshie, Buffy etc) who have given me so much support. 

BUT new people are of course VERY welcomed! :D


----------



## Chris77

Wobbles said:


> Kind of anything you want thread ... lol Groups of chat, buddies :D

Like the idea Wobbles! :thumbup:


----------



## Wobbles

I don't think mervsmums meant you ARE clique I think she meant it can feel that way. Which is a typical thing for forums when groups don't move on and it stays the same people. :D


----------



## baby.love

Yep i like it :) aslong as there is somewhere for us to chat i'm a happy bunny x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Chris77 said:


> Merv's Mom, no we aren't a clique. :hugs: Anyone can join us. I am sorry if you got that impression, but we welcome everyone. :hugs: I'm posting on both the threads...wherever there's conversation. ATM, the conversations seem to be here and I want to talk to my the girls (Nicky, Lea, Leah, Ella, Kerry, Reedy, etc) who have given me so much support.
> 
> BUT new people are of course VERY welcomed! :D


Thanks Chris :hugs:

I'm sure you're not a 'clique' but if people can feel like they are being 'evicted' by well meaning members/admin thinking that they are helping and are wrong, then the same goes the other way IYSWIM?


----------



## Chris77

Ah....Gotcha. I just wanted to let you know that we really aren't cliquey at all....Toria can attest to that as she has recently joined us and I think she'll agree that we've made her quite comfortable!! :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wobbles said:


> I don't think mervsmums meant you ARE clique I think she meant it can feel that way. Which is a typical thing for forums when groups don't move on and it stays the same people. :D

Yeah!


----------



## NickyT75

im sad that people think we wouldnt be friendly to newbies as we've always been friendly to anyone who's ever popped into our chats :(

i think your idea is great Wobbles :) we dont wanna cause any upset or offence to anyone... most of us are long standing members of BnB & we are not that type of people as im sure you know xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> im sad that people think we wouldnt be friendly to newbies as we've always been friendly to anyone who's ever popped into our chats :(
> 
> i think your idea is great Wobbles :) we dont wanna cause any upset or offence to anyone... most of us are long standing members of BnB & we are not that type of people as im sure you know xx

Agreed!! Growing up, I was often left out of groups or made to feel unwanted. So, knowing all too well how that feels, I would never do that to somebody else. :nope:


----------



## baby.love

I totally agree Nicky :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

So just like all the ttc teams / buddies then? I thought anybody could join those teams just like anybody could join baw? I dont see the difference?


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's not that I think you wouldnt be friendly! I happened to have just started looking in WTT and came across the old thread and was quite suprised at some of the hostile responses to well meaning peoples posts :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, I think the difference would be (if I"m understanding correctly) is that it will be in a general section so noone can take offense when certain topics are discussed.


----------



## Poshie

I totally get you chris. I'm just at a loss as to what changed today, after 12 months of harmony!


----------



## NickyT75

*sigh* im getting tired of this :( x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Chris77 said:


> Poshie, I think the difference would be (if I"m understanding correctly) is that it will be in a general section so noone can take offense when certain topics are discussed.

That's my understanding too. I stay out of certain areas so I cant come across anything that _may _offend or upset me. I dont particularly want to hear about...say....teenagers (I mean under 16's) who are sexually active, as I have a 14 yr old daughter, so I stay out of the Teen Section for that reason - not every post is of that nature BUT they might be and they are entitled to be in there. If you are in a general area then you will see general stuff being discussed ie WTT, TTC, LTTTC, Labour, Preemies AND anything and everything asscosiated with general life :D


----------



## Poshie

Me too Nicky, over and out!

Have a good weekend all :D


----------



## Chris77

Have a good weekend Poshie. :wave:


----------



## Chris77

I'll be right back....I'm going to hang my wash out to dry. :hangwashing: So happy it's warm and sunny (finally!)


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for the welcome guys :D


----------



## Chris77

No problem!

What are you up to today Dan-o?


----------



## Wobbles

Poshie said:


> I totally get you chris. I'm just at a loss as to what changed today, after 12 months of harmony!

Because the forum slowly grows as did this section that wasn't always apart of BabyandBump and as time has gone on peoples WTT date arrives BFPs happen, pregnancies progress & LOs are born and the comfort for ALL members is a priority. 

At least I have tried to make a solution or suggested one that makes EVERYONE comfortable.

Its lovely you all are so close after a period of time but at least have a tiny bit of understanding of the word consideration ...for others feelings!

Why do people fight the sections meanings :confused: 

Yes some will be more than comfortable with scan pictures etc but some people avoid other sections to protect their own circumsatnces so what would be the point if they come in here and see it everywhere anyway?! Does it mean that people can't ask, someone pregnant can't post, someone pregnant can't share things with their buddies ...no not at all but there comes a limit OR theres the option of 'yes here you go *link* my scan picture is there ....


----------



## NickyT75

I think we'd all be happy to go with your suggestion Wobbles... are you creating a new section? im just not too sure what we need to do :dohh: so just let us know & im sure we'll be happy to comply :) xx


----------



## Wobbles

Not tonight - got to talk it over with OH although I think he was suggesting it earlier himself but I half listen when I'm doing other things :blush:

I understand what you girls have said all of you but we have to go with what is comfy for all based on what the specific section is. I certainly don't want to fight it out on a screen all I've asked is for some to see that it may hit some sore spots for some and to take that into consideration.

Really the idea is open to however you want to use it if we create the new forum ...we're all adults right? We'll all just plod along and use some common sense without too many don't do that threads :dohh: I hate them :rofl: 

x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I think we'd all be happy to go with your suggestion Wobbles... are you creating a new section? im just not too sure what we need to do :dohh: so just let us know & im sure we'll be happy to comply :) xx

I second that ^^


----------



## Reedy

I like the idea Wobbs Thank you x
As long as BAW doesnt die out then I dont care where it is x


----------



## Ella

I'm happy to have it put in a different section but I don't understand why anyone in WTT would find it inconsiderate?

I certainly don't, in fact it's nice to be able to share other peoples' pregnancies when I'm WTT myself without having to venture into TTC or the pregnancy forums feeling like an outsider.
xx


----------



## Serene123

Some people are WTT after loses. I think that's the problem x


----------



## Ella

Ah, I understand now.. But at the same time, there has been WTT after loss _within_ the BAW thread?
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

so where does the BAW thread now reside????


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Missy :hi:

this is the BAW thread for the time being :)

it might be moving across to usergroups at some stage I think? but dont worry... we'll let you know when that happens :friends: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ah right lol

well.

how are you nicky??

ive had MIL at ours this afternoon, she was pleasant enough but told me off for buying an outfit and bib b4 12 weeks


----------



## NickyT75

im fine thanks hun :)

:saywhat: she told you off?? :rofl: take no notice hun xx


----------



## MissyMojo

yer lol she was like
"what are you doing?? its bad luck to buy before 12 week scan"

hahaha i do ignore her, quite frequently, i married her son when she asked us to wait a bit longer lol
and we started ttc 6 months after geting married when she advised wating 4 or 5 years hahah


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: good girl Missy! 

hahaha! MIL's hey? :dohh: im lucky mines lovely :happydance: but im defo in the minority here :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning BAWers :mrgreen:

are we all ok this fine Monday morning? :kiss: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi ladies :wave: Is it safe...................? :argh:


----------



## Poshie

The weather here is shite - stark contrast to yesterday's gorgeous day.
I'm doing okay, could be better, could be worse, thanks.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Poshie :hi:

Yeah weather pretty much sucks here too :rain: x


----------



## MissyMojo

morning nicky hun, im not too bad, very little ms related nausea today so :) im on my way to work atm so :( but only in 3 days this week lol


----------



## NickyT75

Im just popping over to stalk your journo - BRB xx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh hi Missy :hi:

glad to hear you are feeling better hunni :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi poshie hunni, its lashing it down here and cold, yesterday was a much nicer day!!!

oh and my best friend finally gave birth yesterday evening , 8 days overdue (again she was same with 1st) Alyssa Nicole, came to join us:) nikki sent me a photo message last nite and omg soo beautiful,


thanks nicky, im sure i'll be hovering near the toilet again soon enough


----------



## Poshie

How come you're only working 3 days this week missy? So you're feeling less sick today - have you generally been suffering with MS?


----------



## MissyMojo

i put some holidays in for myself, im sposed to be working mon - wed then fri and sat, so put holidays in for fri n sat so have a very long weekend thurs - sun:)
so im going up to newcastle again this saturday to see Nikki and her newest addition x

ive been nauseas but not being sick on and off since the week b4 my :bfp: i usually get a few days on few days off lol


----------



## Poshie

Ah fair enough on the ms, at least it's not constant I suppose! 

That'll be nice having a long weekend away and visiting your friend and her :baby:

I'm not working this Saturday, and I can't wait for the long weekend! I just hope we're in for some fine weather. Haven't got anything planned yet, but that's just fine :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone is ok today? 

I am a bit confused as to where we will eventually be but that might just be my babybrain! 

Thanks for sorting things out anyway Wobbles!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Tracy :wave:

Yes it was all very confusing wasn't it..........still not entirely sure what the final outcome is tbh, no doubt someone will tell us at some point.

How are you doing today?


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah as far as i can make out we can just carry on in here for the time being coz Wobbles is thinking about making a new section over in the user groups bit (next to girly sanctuary) but these things take time and dont forget she has the whole forum to look after as well as her 2 lovely little girls so her hands are already fairly full!! :rofl: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fine thanks, peed off with work though, I just don't wanna be here anymore :hissy: I want to be at home sitting on my new decking reading a good book!! (not in the rain though LOL)


----------



## NickyT75

LOL I was just thinking then Tracy.... that sounds lush but the sun needs to be shining for that scenario to work properly :dohh:

wonder where the sun has gone? :shrug: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I dunno but it had better not have got lost!! It is tipping it down here! still, as they say, it will do the garden good LOL


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I think i can see it peeping thru the clouds here so it hasnt got lost! :yipee: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Its :raining: here too! :grr: 

Missy - :wohoo: for days off work!! 

Tracy - Snap I dont want to be at work either! 

Poshie & Nicky - :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Sun is shining here :happydance: Going to be in the 80's again but I think it'll be back in the 60's by the end of the week. 

How's everyone?


----------



## Reedy

Hola ladies x

Hope we're all well x

Its was pouring with rain this morning but the sun is trying to come out too x its cold though so i have got the fire on too :blush:

DH won his sunday league cup final yesterday & as he's captain got to lift the cup & me being the forgetful one forgot to take the camera ooooppps x but my BIL got some good pics so I pinch them off him x 

Hope we all had a lush weekend x x x


----------



## buffycat

:wave:

think i may change my name to 'totally confused'

have just read the whole thread, which believe me took a while......internet is incredibly slow and keeps timing out :gun:

anyway.....i did log on this morning and ask for a sticky in general chatter....
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/126216-can-we-have-board-work-sticky-please.html

no response as yet - Wobbles......can you help?

whether we agree or not there are people out there who aren't keen on where we are.....i certainly don't want to upset the equilibrium.....

luv

buffycat (aka totallyconfused)
x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Buffy!! 

Why dont we just open a normal thread in General.... ???? 

Chris - Im coming to the US with nice weather like that!!! I'll even help to get the pool re-open!


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....yep.....great idea.......do you want to do the honours?

can't be doing with this nonsense.....couldn't find the thread anywhere this morning......

i need you guys! plus fat g1t is back today from annual leave so i need to go somewhere to scream (ok, a cyber scream may have to suffice!)


----------



## buffycat

enough for today.....will be about tomorrow though...

Kerry....don't break too many bed springs tonight! :rofl:


----------



## nadupoi

Hi ladies!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls how we doing this afternoon??


----------



## NickyT75

Hi nadupoi :hi: welcome to BAW :)

Hey Missy hows the sickness been today? any better? :hugs: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

not too bad nicky thanks, sickly feeling was worst 11-2 ish then i just felt zonked, im hoping that i get a decent nites sleep 2nite


----------



## Ella

Hi ladies :hi:

Think I might take a break from BnB.. Feel like it's one rule for some and one rule for others a little bit now.
xx


----------



## Wobbles

NickyT75 said:


> Yeah as far as i can make out we can just carry on in here for the time being coz Wobbles is thinking about making a new section over in the user groups bit (next to girly sanctuary) but these things take time and dont forget she has the whole forum to look after as well as her 2 lovely little girls so her hands are already fairly full!! :rofl: xx

Trying to be everywhere and then *hands up* I forget sometimes :blush: I try and enjoy my spare time on here too :blush:

Going on the votes I think we may give it a try ...Although if a new section is created it wouldn't really suit being called BAW WTT because most won't be WTT? Just a thought but whatever suits you girls x

Didn't want to make anyone uncomfy here all I asked was to remember theres many reasons why people are WTT some are more sensitive issues than others. Whist some are ok with long discussions of pregnancy, scans & sickness not everyone is - Its hard to stay in the middle but we do try our best to make everyone comfy or to at least understand.

x


----------



## Chris77

I think just BAW would work out nicely Wobbles! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, are we still on here or have I missed a new thread? 

Plain ole BAW would be fine for a thread title wobbles :)


----------



## buffycat

i'm still stumped!


----------



## Poshie

Morning :D Yes it is all rather confusing isn't it Buffy. Hopefully it'll get sorted once and for all at some point eh.

How are we all this morning? I'm okay but unfortunately expecting the :witch: tomorrow due to a temp dip this morning. So now counting the days (literally in my diary) to see when I might next ov. Having done that, I have worked out my next EDD would be around my birthday. Lucky cycle no. 7 coming up! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy, how is the :sick: today?


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls, 

poshie sorry bout the dip and impending :witch: visit, got my fingers crossed for next cyclle 4 u sending :dust: xxx

Buffy, how are you feeling?? ooh and 10 weeks tomoro, congrats, nearly a quarter through prengancy!!! :):)

Hi tracey, i was sad to read ur weekend away wasnt as fab as u'd hoped but bbq sounded like a lot of fun:), how are you doing???

Im on my way to work atm,, only got today and tomoro to get thru then i can feell sorry for myself and sit near loo, today i must work,...


----------



## Poshie

Hi missy :wave:

Thanks, yeah I'm hoping I'll get lucky next cycle, of course. 

I bet you're looking forward to a couple of days over of the loo soon eh :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol thnks poshie, im just soo sick of feeling sick, i think id rather be being sick then theres a reason for feeling soo pooo lol
i feel soo tempted to only work half day today........... and blow tomroo off i just want to sleep atm


----------



## buffycat

not too bad at the moment.....though i did actually throw up on Sunday....think that cabbage is going to be a no-no for me!

feel ok today.....so still wondering....am i pregnant?!

midwife yesterday was lovely though....very understanding too.....we were brave and opened the bounty packs that we were given at the hospital 3 weeks ago.....dh cried when he saw the tiny nappy though.....quickly put them all away then......:cry:

counting down the next three weeks......


----------



## Poshie

Hi buffy. That's lovely that you opened the pack.......understandable there would be some sadness there though. :hugs:

That's great you have a lovely midwife and time is going quickly, already 10 weeks. Congrats :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww :hugs: Buffy, they are tiny aren't they!! You have taken the first step now, soon you will be out there buying your pram and cot etc... the time will fly you'll see! 

Missy hope your ms goes off soon hun! not nice at all!!


----------



## NatalieW

Morning... I'm excited that we're getting a new home soon!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nat :D How are you today? How's Isobel doing? Yes , I wonder where our new home will be? :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nat, how are you and how is your little sweetie? Are you breastfeeding btw?


----------



## NickyT75

Its gonna be at the bottom of the main page in user groups - where girly sanctuary & over 18's threads are

but we're just continuing here until Wobbs says otherwise so dont worry about it now xx


----------



## NickyT75

morning everyone BTW :wave: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nicky 

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: forget i said the above :rofl:

there is a brand new shiny section being created just below general chatter as we speak called buddy chats :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nicky :wave:

Ahh ok buddy chats it is! When do I go over there?


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh exciting!! I am happy we get a new home where we can chill together like always :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Tracy, Poshie and Nicky...

Hope we're all well. Isobel is doing fine, waiting on her being weighed today. I am breast feeding but the problem is she was used to a higher sugar environment and now acts rather hungry to doing formula feeds in the nights to help her. She also developed colic, so she is on colic drops as well, she screamed the house down two nights in a row and now she is such a different baby again so I'm a happier mummy!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :)

Glad to hear little Isobel is doing better... sorry to hear about the colic tho :hugs: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad she is doing well Nat, how is bf going?, I really want to but am so scared i won't be able to do it!!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girls x 

Hope we're all well x 

Buffy - Glad to hear you have such a lovely midwife x 

Missy - Hope the sickness eases off soon, mine has gone to just mornings now & by the time I have eaten lucnh I feel loads better x 

Hi Nicky,Poshie & Tracy 

Nat - Sorry to hear Isobelle has colic x Hope your all well x x x 

I wont be on here much today as i have loads of work to do so will catch up when I get home x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Nat, sorry Isobel is colic. My brother had colic too.

Buffy, glad you have such a great midwife!


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Chris hun, how are you today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry havent popped in earlier... bit of a mental day at the office!! :grr:

Buffy - :yipee: for super MW's and HUGE :hug: for the emotional times. 

Missy - :hug: Hope that the MS wears off soon... maybe try some travel bands

Nat - Glad that Isobel is getting over the colic... poor little mite and poor mummy too!! 

Chris - Nice to see you hun.... feels like I havent seen you in ages!! Hope your ok! xxxx 

Hi nicky and reedy!! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks ladies.

I'm doing okay. Just wish I could find a job. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Something will turn up Chris :hugs: 

I am happy, just found out I am not losing 12% of my salary after all, just got my new contract and the only change is that I have to give 3 months notice to quit instead of one - so relieved cos I would have been skint again!


----------



## Chris77

Great news Tracy! Wow, 3 months notice! :shock:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know but I figure I am planning to leave anyway so I will just hand in my notice early then look for something part time


----------



## Chris77

Good thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## buffycat

snigger snigger....:rofl:

someone else on my team is trying to get fat g1t to do some work.....like that will happen in a million years!


----------



## buffycat

Nat...sorry to hear that your ear drums have taken a battering recently....glad that she is better though.

Reedy/missy mojo - do you find you are off certain types of food?

Chris.....enjoy this rest whilst you can.......you've earned it! no seriously....i hope the job hunting will be fruitful soon...

and Tracy.....:wohoo: good news on not having a pay cut......have you thought what sort of work you might want to do in the future?


----------



## golcarlilly

I feel a little guilty now if everyone else has had their pay cut :blush: !!

I have no idea what I want to do really I don't mind office work or PA/Reception work like I do now but it will have to be part-time, I would work in a shop or supermarket or something too if need be, I really don't mind! I tell you what I would love, to work in a library - would be so peaceful! My best job ever was a part-time bookshop assistant, I loved it!


----------



## buffycat

ooh, one of those village libraries (not a big city on)....that would be good.....and then you could do a reading hour for little ones as well!

good supermarket to work in would be waitrose (if you have on)....they get 25% discount straight away at waitrose and John Lewis. Plus, they get dividend payouts at the end of each year!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah that would be good! I have never been in a Waitrose ?


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - The only things I have really gone off are Chicken, pork & kettle chips x cant think of anything else x We have a plug in air freshner in the living room which I have had to unplug bcus I cant stand the smell of it any more, makes me want to gag :sick:


----------



## Poshie

Hi I'm back ladies.....had to popout for a bit for work.

Glad to hear your sickness is subsiding Reedy, how about you Tracy and Buffy?


----------



## buffycat

nausea has subsided, probably since the cabbage incident on Sunday (ate a piece of raw cabbage, promptly threw up - put me off my dinner!)

off chocolate altogether (not a bad thing!)
off tea, and can ony cope with one coffee a day
cabbage!

well into citrus flavoured things though....

how's you Poshie....hope you're not working too hard!


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy I am ON chocolate and sweet stuff in general - never really liked them before!! 

I am fine Poshie, just tired by the end of the day and need to lie down!!


----------



## golcarlilly

What are you all up to tonight? I am calling to visit a friend on my way home then having KFC for dinner :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

got to go to another bulding now.......then going home.....see you all tomorrow.....

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

See ya buffy :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Buffy xx

Tracy - I'm going home to have Tuna pasta for dinner then my sister is coming round for a girly chat, as DH is at work tonight :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls, ive just finished work, its orange's birthday today so got a massive slice of triple chocolate cake free can o pop, a tee shirt and a massive bag of sweeties!!!!!!

i've found ive gone off coffee completely and can only have 2 cups of tea a day,
i also hate glade /airwick plug ins / carpet freshners, also perfumes and de-oderants that are flower based 

however i do now love fruit smoothies and juices, i blend the various fruits together to make random juices too


tracy: hope u find a job more suited to you soonies, but good new bout no pay cut,

chris, hope u find a job soon darlin xxx

poshie: booo to work, work smells lol


big hugs to all of u ladies xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Who's Orange Missy?? :confused: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: :dohh: just realised you meant "Orange" - as in the phone company! :rofl: 

I thought it was some cute name you'd given your LO at first... so checked your ticker thinking it was gonna be 12wks birthday! :dohh: then realised you're only 10+4 so was a bit baffled! :shrug: :rofl:

:rofl: Man - im such a divvy sometimes! :rofl: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aawww bless u nicky, Orange is 15 today, lauched 28th april 1994, its now one of the bigest companys in the mobile fone industry:) not a bad company to be working for atm at all,,, no job losses for ,me!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm really sorry I've been missing today :(


----------



## NickyT75

Its ok Nat :hugs: we forgive you hun :) xx


----------



## NatalieW

Awww thanks Nicky...We are making Isobel legal tomorrow :happydance: and she has only lost 3oz since birth!!!!

How are you Nicky?


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - I had to read it about 3 times until I realised it was orange the phone company :rofl:

Nat - Hope your doing well huni & enjoying your time being a mummy x


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - thanks Reedy!

glad it wasnt just me then :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im fine thanks Nat

Its Sophies 1st angelversary tomorrow tho so im a bit sad too :( xx


----------



## Chris77

So sorry Nicky. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww nicky :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Nicky! I heard a 3.7 earthquake hit Cumbria yesterday! :shock: I hope everyone is okay! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies hope everyone is well

me n flump are spending the day on the sofa, rang in sick :( got a lovely bond building with a bucket atm!!! joys


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Ladies, 

Nicky hope you are bearing up today :hugs: 

Nat, have you written your birth story down anywhere yet - have I missed it?


----------



## MissyMojo

hey tracy, how are you doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Nat - Happy LEGAL day!! 

Nicky - :hug: Thinking of you & sean today xxxx

Missy - Hows the MS today? 

Tracy - Awwright treacle!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not good samba hun, im on sofa with a bucket and a can of ice cold cola, rang in sick,


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

Nicky - :hug: Thinking of You both today x x x 

Kerry & Tracy - Hola my lovelies hope your both well x

Missy - :-( hope the sickness wears off soon huni x get plenty of rest x


----------



## buffycat

Nicky...lots of hugs today....:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i think im gonna try and sleep alot of the day away


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Buffy How are you?? x 

Missy - Good idea x


----------



## buffycat

Missy....that sounds like a good idea.......blob out on the sofa wrapped in a duvet.........and watch Phil and Fern


----------



## buffycat

h Reedy....am ok thanks.....have come to the conclusion that i have lost my appetite altogether....:hissy: i can only cope with cereal, toast and sweets ....random unhealthy mixture....

2 weeks on Tuesday until scan.....

Reedy...have you actually relaxed a bit about it all now?


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww buffy :hugs: im watching grand designs ive been recording that hubby hates watching, got my quilt my bucket and my puppy, all set for the day i think


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> h Reedy....am ok thanks.....have come to the conclusion that i have lost my appetite altogether....:hissy: i can only cope with cereal, toast and sweets ....random unhealthy mixture....
> 
> 2 weeks on Tuesday until scan.....
> 
> Reedy...have you actually relaxed a bit about it all now?

I was the same Buffy x I was eating so much rubbish but now I'm feeling better I'm eating more fruit & veg x 

:happydance: 2 weeks on tuesday 

I have relaxed a little, I'm not as bad as I was but I'm a natural born worrier anyway x
Oh & Happy 10 weeks :dance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Missy hope you feel better later on, have you tried ice lollies, they temporarily halted the sickness for me?


----------



## buffycat

veg....blurgh....cabbage makes me shudder!

i just feel as if i am in limbo at the moment.....

feeling ropey today (yay!) but no way i could phone in sick, as people would ask questions since i am never off sick......


----------



## buffycat

ice lollies....that's an idea.....would have to hide them from hubby though else he would scoff the lot!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u buffy, might try lollies,.. sleep works for me lol,

i told work when i got my bfp so theyre reeli leniant with me atm


----------



## buffycat

that's good to know......not sure how this lot will take it.....my manager will be fine, but fat g1t will grumble as he will have to pick up my work! :rofl:

seriously though....i won't tell people until i can hide it no longer....


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni. xxxx i told my work i was ttc lol, i have a reeli good relationship with my team leader and my team


----------



## Reedy

I have just eaten my lunch (cheese & Cucumber cob/roll with salad cream & I'm still hungry 

whats everyone else got for lunch??


----------



## bigbloomerz

I had Lactofree Cheese with Red onion Roll and a Fruit Salad with a Lactofree Strawberry Yoghurt on top. Very yummy! (Im allergice to Lactose obviously lol) x


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a beef sandwich with beetroot and horseradish relish and a packet of cheese and onion crisps and then I have a chocolate tiffin square - yum!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi big bloomerz - very healthy lunch!!


----------



## MissyMojo

toast... with hardly any butter on it


----------



## Reedy

Bigbloomerz - Your lunch sounds yum x 

Tracy - I have gone mad on Tiffin *drools* I have almost eaten a tray to myself :blush: x we dont say square in our house we say block :rofl: square sounds small a block is almost half the tray :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya nicky, how are you feeling?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls,

Nicky :hugs: My love to you and your OH today xxx
Buffy 10 weeks! :wohoo:

Hiya everyone else, been and had my haircut today all ready for our gender scan saturday.. gotta be looking my best havent i lol! 

Hope everyone is ok... :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Heya all. Sorry I've been away. I have been stalking journals, but not saying too much. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## MissyMojo

leah, hows u? is ur new hair all fab??

LeaArr, how are you feeling??


----------



## LeaArr

I'm ok. thinkgeek.com for the win. I got some new t-shirts and some other new toys. :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

thinkgeek is a great website! :D

will be ordering tshirts for dh for chrimbo this year......


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh Buffy - happy 10 weeks hun!!!

Reedy I LOVE tiffin, it is going to be my new craving I want another piece right now!! I got this from Sainsburys what kind do you have?


----------



## Reedy

I buy mine from Asda its sooooo good x I want some now :hissy: 

Nicky - I like your new avatar pic :hugs: x


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

hey Chris!! How goes it?


----------



## Chris77

It goes..............how you? 

took a look at thinkgeek.com. Gonna have to buy DH some Star Treck T-shirts!


----------



## LeaArr

yeah, goes. <3 thinkgeek. although, I think that will be my first and last order. Pain in the butt with brokerage/import fees.


----------



## buffycat

morning......

do you guys think we should move over out of WTT? just hoping that we're not causing offence to the others here.....


----------



## leedsforever

hey girls.... well Im definetly BAW :rofl: I am WTT although not an idea yet when!!

:)


----------



## MissyMojo

i duno when we should move? is there a buddy chat section ready for us yet???

how are you guys doing??


----------



## buffycat

felt rough last night so went to bed at 10.....woke at 7.....

you back in work today?


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm off now til monday!!!! got holidays in so i can have a long weekend:)

i feel better today:) but not 100% :(


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Kerry :hi: (Leedforever) welcome to BAW

morning everyone :) xx


----------



## buffycat

ah, that's good to hear (that you're feeling better, and that you're off!) you lucky devil!

but hang on...Monday is a bank holiday....so son't you be off until Tues?!


----------



## buffycat

:wave: Nicky....

you ok? well done for yesterday.....it must have been difficult for you.....


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Buffy

Yeah it was a lot more difficult than id imagined it would be xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi girls :wave;

:hugs: Nicky :hug:

Hi buffster. Nice cabbage sick incidents you have going on there! Oh the joys of being pg I guess. Hope I get to experience these weird and wacky things one day ;)

I'm doing okay. Quite busy, so I'll be on and off today. Looking forward to the long weekend ahead of course :D


----------



## MissyMojo

I work in a call centre so will be working on monday, we only close xmas day and new years day!!!!


Nicky :hugs:

Poshie :hug: you'll join us soon babe, throwing up, off your food, constantly tired, soo much fun :) lol

buffy, you feeling okay today?? i havent eaten yet :( feel soo bad, but not being sick.... im gonna have a cuppa and a ginger bicci in greggs cafe in boro, when i get there


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Hi LF your little girl is soooo cute x 

Nicky - :hugs: I cant even begin to imagine how hard yesterday was for you x 

Buffy - 10pm is late for me I'm normally in bed for 9pm :sleep: x

Missy - Thats pants having to work on bank holiday :hissy:

Poshie - How you doing huni x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey reedy how u doing??

its not too bad working bank holidays, ppl tend to forget we're open so we get no calls coming through at all. just sit around waiting for calls lol. plus we get 1 days holiday allowance to take at another time, so ive got like 10 days booked off end of june, just cos,, and i can book whole days off for my scans n stuff


----------



## Ella

Hey everyone, decided my little break is over, missed you all too much :blush:
how is everyone this morning?
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ella hunni,, welcome back, big squishy mojo :hugs: 

im not to bad, just usual ,MS and tired lol


----------



## Ella

aww, the MS should wear off in next few weeks? :hugs:
xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Ella and Missy and Reedy :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps!!! 

https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i18/snoopybear1979/cartoon.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: hahaha thats fab!!!!
when i get a bump hubby says hes gonna get me a top that says wide load lol


----------



## Poshie

Hey sambarinio! Nice cartoon there :rofl:

Can't wait to get my bump, how about you?! ;)


----------



## Reedy

Morning kerry x Love the cartoon :rofl:

Ella - welcome back after you whole days break from bnb :rofl: we missed you too xx


----------



## Poshie

How are you and mini Bear doing today Reedy?


----------



## Ella

haha thanks Reedy!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, love the cartoon Kez!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ella - Glad you back hun!! 

Reedy - Hows the back today? 

Poshie - I have the bump.... just waiting to put the baby in there :rofl: 

Missy - Cheeky bar steward!!


----------



## Poshie

Not long til your first FS appoint Samba. That seems to have come around quickly doesn't it. So glad you are on course now to move things along :D


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Finally, a piece of good news!

The vice president of the hospital spoke with DH last night. She first asked how I was doing, etc. Then she said that they are expanding the Patient Finance Department in June. So, it looks like I'll have a job in June. :happydance: I just don't know WHEN in June. :dohh: DH said to me, "So honey enjoy your time off." :rofl: 

He also said that in June we can resume baby making. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Good news Chris - roll on June!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris

thats great news :) June isnt very far away at all :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Chris. Excellent news on the job in June! And the TTC resuming then too of course ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Thats Fab news!!! :yipee:

Poshie - I know... time is actually flying.... wish the 2WWb felt like that! :rofl:

Nicky - Hiya :wave:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....yay! that's two things you look forward to! :yipee:

hi Kerry - you sound as mad as ever!

Reedy....9pm.....i have thought about it....i usually say to DH at about 8:30pm....is it time for bed yet?! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - I REALLY dont know what your on about!! MAD... me.... NAHHHHHH!! :rofl:

Buffy Im sorry I didnt congratulate you on 10WKS!!! So happy 10+1 TODAY! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

warning: dark cloud action.

Yesterday was a big "two steps forward, one step back" kind of day. I was sending happy thoughts to Nicky, trying my best at least as I was heartbroken for her. :flower: 
Later in the evening, I was reading a thread, and there was a reply from someone who has the due date that I had. Very proud of it. Big siggie with it. I started crying. Yesterday was very emotional. 
I feel better today. I guess sometimes you just need a good cry. Also, sometimes it's nice to have a reminder that all of our little angels are together, playing and taking good care of eachother just as we do. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry Lea :hug: but thankyou for thinking of me hun 

Im sure our little angels are the best of friends :hugs: xx


----------



## Reedy

Lea - Huge :hug: sweety :hugs:

Poshie - I'm ok thanks x 

Kerry - Back is still playing up bcus of this stupid chair so glad I'm not at work tomorrow so i can lay on the sofa all day & be comfortable (a bit) 

Found out how much I would be getting paid at the end of next month & its not as bad as I first thought x I will have enough money in there to pay the mortgage which is obviously the most important thing & well thats it lol but DH said he can manage to pay everything else that comes out of my bank ie - my car, house insurances, film rental & my Wii which is good news x Just means we'll be on a mega tight budget in May x


----------



## buffycat

Lea......i know what you mean......i rmember having a similar feeling....soomeon who came on this thread saying that it was a too tight for new members has a 6 month old now....and at one point she was a buddy of mine.....after my mc she didn't stay in touch.....

you're allowed to cry every now and then......we'd be worried if you didn't.....

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, sorry you had such a rough day yesterday. Massive :hugs: :hugs: Although I don't know the pain of losing a baby, I can relate to the despair, loneliness and emptiness one feels. :hugs: 

I hope you're having a better day today.


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Lea, hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hugs for Chris too.....:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: from me to Chris and Buffy 

And to all of my lovely BAW buddies really - seems peace and tranquility has been restored in our thread and I am so happy :cloud9:


----------



## LeaArr

*running and jumping hugs for Chris!*


----------



## LeaArr

Aww hell, GROUP HUG!!


----------



## LeaArr

I can't wait for the buddy chats to open up.


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> Aww hell, GROUP HUG!!

:rofl: count me in!! 

Right home time for me ladies, see you tomorrow - yaay it's Friday :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy x 

Can I get in on the group hug too x


----------



## Chris77

GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:friends: :friends: :friends: :friends:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww Hope I havent missed out on the group hug! 

Lea - Extra :hug: for you!


----------



## LeaArr

Group hug lasts all day today. It's a group hug kind of day. 

I need a new avatar. GO! SEEK! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

eveing girls, how we alll doing?

squishy mojo hugs:hugs: ive spent the day with my cousin and mate wandering the town, windded up in a pub where i drank blackcurant juice with the kids lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I quite like this one atm.... Although not the most positive of avatars! 
https://gi65.photobucket.com/groups/h215/9G3QFO6VRQ/lifeis.jpg

Missy - Did you buy anything??


----------



## LeaArr

I like it too, but you are right, not very positive.

blackcurrent juice sounds lovely.


----------



## buffycat

i'm useless with avatars....hence mine has never changed!

as for photos, well all of the ones i ever want to upload seem to be way too big!

group hugs all round....:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

leaArr what about one of these??


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Cant see anything :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/Artful_S/quotes/quote-8.jpg
That one is REALLY positive!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

can u see them now??
 



Attached Files:







angel-140.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1









vMSNHelloKittya2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

didnt buy anything for me,, got my friend an outfit for her new baby from primark


----------



## buffycat

any ideas for a meal for one anyone?

dh won;t be home for dinner so it's just me.......


----------



## buffycat

i like the hello kitty one!


----------



## buffycat

hometime...wohoo!

:wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

And we have a winner. Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Have a good evening Buffy!


----------



## LeaArr

Oh my goodness. I am so excited. My (good) SIL is now selling Arbonne. (arbonne.ca) and I offered to have a party for her to help her start out her business. I have rallied the troops and on Saturday, we are doing foot soaks and other girlie stuff. My cousin asked if I was going to be hosting dinner as well seeing as the arbonne party is at 4 pm. I hadn't really thought about it. I was going to have snacky foods like pita chips and mini quiches, but I hadn't planned a meal or anything. Then it came to me. BBQ!! I polled the troops and we have agreed on a BYOBB BBQ to celebrate the good weather and my promotion. YAY!
When I was originally planning this thing, I purposely didn't invite "drama people" so here's to a drama free pedicure/BBQ night!


----------



## NickyT75

LOVE the new avatar Lea :mrgreen:

Great job Kerry! :yipee: xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/Artful_S/quotes/quote-8.jpg
> That one is REALLY positive!! xxxxxxxxxxx

I LOVE that one! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

Holy Snap! Who cuts themselves on a Yop container? You guessed it! Lea does!!

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/cp1_0430091153.jpg

edited to add: this was after I cleaned off the blood. It's not that nasty, but it's a plastic freakin' container :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u leaArr,


i think im going to have some pasta for my tea with some tomato soup 

bbq + pedicure= heaven :)


----------



## Chris77

Ouch Lea

Love the blue nail polish! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

It's been a while since I have bothered with my fingies. Can you tell :rofl: I was telling one of my friends today that I haven't painted my toenails since my BIL's wedding in March :rofl: Still have the purple.


----------



## Chris77

I still have polish on my toes from my last pedicure. January I think? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i still have a coraly pink on my toes from feb!!


----------



## Sambatiki

yayyyy lea you picked mine!!! And I think it looks rather good on you! Your pamper/BBQ party sounds like loads of fun!! Ive checked flights but dont think I'll make it :rofl:

Missy - :grr: for not getting any treats for youself!! 

Buffy - I hope that you managed to find something DEEEE-LISHHH for dinner


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> yayyyy lea you picked mine!!! And I think it looks rather good on you! Your pamper/BBQ party sounds like loads of fun!! Ive checked flights but dont think I'll make it :rofl:

:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning sexy ladies!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning!

:rofl: I had to retype that coz id originally put 'Monging' :dohh: :rofl:

I can tell its gonna be one of those days! :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

:sick:

i do not feel sexy today! more like an emotional blob.....i was blarting my eyes out this morning before coming into work :cry:

poor dh must wonder what has hit him.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :rofl: :yipee: I love those days!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :hugs: Im sorry you are feeling rubbish! xxxxxx


----------



## buffycat

ah thanks hun.....

easing up a bit now....really struggling with arthritis......obviously ppainkillers aren't an option....


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - It must be a nightmare for you! 

What are you plans for the weekend??


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :)

Sorry you are hurting buffy, that's no fun at all :( My sister is complaining of not sleeping now, with bachache and leg pain (she's about 26 weeks now). 

Samba, are you doing anything nice at the weekend?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

Buffy you can take paracetamol in normal dose hun - I know it won't get rid of it completely but might take the edge off? I am having loads of aches and pains atm, especially at night!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Im getting VERY :drunk: on saturday on a hen night in milton keynes.... so probably dying on sunday!! Monday Im going on the local 3 hills walk.... I dont really want to go but mum is so desperate to do it shes offered to pay for it! :rofl:

Hiya tracy :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - :hug: sorry you are in pain hun :(

Tracy & Poshie :hi: xx


----------



## buffycat

unfortunately paracetamot won't touch me.....the only thing that does is steroid injections or arcoxia......big mean stuff....

thanks guys though.....

looking forward to the weekend though.....when i woke this morning i thought it was saturday....i was soooo disappointed!

but tomorrow is saturday - yay....extra sleep for me! :wohoo:

decorating our bedroom this weekend......


----------



## NickyT75

Dont over-do it tho Buffy hun :hugs: you'll only end up crippling yourself with pain :( xx


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Dont over-do it tho Buffy hun :hugs: you'll only end up crippling yourself with pain :( xx

Listen to nicky mrs!!!! TBH I think you should take on a supervisory role! :muaha:


----------



## buffycat

don't worry....i'll be taking it easy....at least i know my limits now!

i'll be sat on the floor with a small pot of undercoat painting the skirting boards......dh has the roller job! and dad is going to put wallpaper on the one wall for us next weekend....

what have you got planned for the weekend Nicky?


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Dont over-do it tho Buffy hun :hugs: you'll only end up crippling yourself with pain :( xx
> 
> Listen to nicky mrs!!!! TBH I think you should take on a supervisory role! :muaha:Click to expand...

I agree - defo supervision only :) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I agree too Buffy, it is easy to accidentally overdo it and tire yourself out, I am speaking from the experience of sitting staining my decking two weeks ago, I could hardly move for 3 days after!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello darlings :wave:

Oh so a heavy weekend for you then S! That walk on Monday will do you good young lady *said in a very Mum-like voice*. Let's hope for some sunny skies eh :D

Hi Tracy. So you are all achey to then. Is it affecting your sleep? :(


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Poshie, yes it is really, I toss and turn all night trying to get comfy!! I am trying not to moan too much though cos I know how fortunate I am to be pg :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Go on have a little moan!! :rofl:

Poshie - yup busy busy.... Bet my legs kill on tuesday though! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yes it's a strange one isn't it. There's us ttc'ers who who kill to have all the aches, pains and sickness that go with being pg. Then we've go those who are actually pg and are suffering, you poor things! 

I'm up for it though and I promise I won't moan (too much) ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Im going too!!! Ive waited long enough!!! So has everyone else!! :rofl:

I will make you too poshie! :rofl:

Where is everyone today??? The one day that Ive got some time to catch up everyone is busy :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah I find it often works that way K. I'm counting down the next 45 minutes til home time! It's really nice outside now, really warmed up :D


----------



## golcarlilly

I am here still, I am so bored and the afternoon is dragging!


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie said:


> Yes it's a strange one isn't it. There's us ttc'ers who who kill to have all the aches, pains and sickness that go with being pg. Then we've go those who are actually pg and are suffering, you poor things!
> 
> I'm up for it though and I promise I won't moan (too much) ;)

That is why I feel bad moaning, I know that all of you ttcers would give their right arms to have the pains :blush: I honestly don't mind too much but I do need to have a little whinge sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - 45 mins left!! You part-timer you!! :rofl: Im just jealous really!! 

Tracy - Ive got LOADS to do just cant be arsed! :rofl: Ive been working like a bitch ALL week! And now Im crapping myself coz Ive done F-ALL!! :blush:xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Yes of course you do Tracy, I'm sure I would too if I was you! I guess it's only going to get more uncomfortable from here on in as you get bigger and bigger! :shock:


----------



## Poshie

I wish I was a part timer. I wonder if I ever will be? I wonder if I'll ever get my :baby:

I've been thinking recently and I would be over the moon just to have one healthy baby, I really would.


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie said:


> Yes of course you do Tracy, I'm sure I would too if I was you! I guess it's only going to get more uncomfortable from here on in as you get bigger and bigger! :shock:

Thanks for that!!:rofl:

And of course you will get your :bfp: and your :baby: one day, and I hope it is very soon :hugs:

Kerry your work is manic now eh?!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Yep!! Luckily because my job is sourcing product and development,..... and covering sales peoples arses Im always busy :cry:

Poshie - DF keeps mentioning 2 children..... I have to remind him that we need to walk before we can run!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I wanted at least 2 but preferably 3 kids... need to bloody well get my finger out then dont I? :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I said to DH that we would only be having the one - being as I am 40 this year - but who knows...


----------



## Sambatiki

You'll have to TTC as soon as you pop nicky.... Thats what DF has suggested to me................ ERRRRRRRRRRRR :shock: I dont think so!!


----------



## LeaArr

What do you mean?! that sounds like happy fun times to me!? :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha ha It would be like throwing a sausage down an alley way! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Speaking of, one of my friends has twin brothers that are 9 months younger than her. ewww


----------



## buffycat

i know of someone who found that was expecting triplets when her little boy was 3 months old....


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont think I'll be up for shagging straight away after giving birth.... more like beating off with a BIG stick :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Kerry......."you keep that away from me - you've caused enough damage!!!!"


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: You got it in one buffy!


----------



## buffycat

right...hometime for me....

hope you all have a lovely long weekend....lots of fun and action!

might not be about much on Tues as am in London.......

hugs to all of my lovely BAW buddies though.....:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im off too!!! 

Have a super weekend peeps!! :kiss: 

Love you all!!


----------



## NatalieW

Sorry ladies i been MIA... I developed an infection and just getting over that... I'll be around next week and will write my birth story and about breast feeding xx


----------



## MissyMojo

awww nat bless you :hugs: hope u feel a bit better soon xxxx


hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww Nat, hope you are better now hun :hugs: Looking forward to hearing your story :)

I am at work today - I HATE working Bank Holidays :hissy: still, this is my last one for a while cos I get the one at the end of May and then I will be on mat leave :happydance: hope everyone has had a nice weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Nat - Im sorry you got an infection! Hope that its clearing up ok :hug:

Tracy - It should be illegal to work bank holidays!

Missy - :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls, I hope everyone had a good weekend :)

I am so blooming tired i can hardly function, but i am very proud as i made my own signature :smug:

What has everyone done with this bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Babylove!! 

love your new siggie!! Well done! I went on a hen night saturday in milton keynes.... very :drunk: and went to the pub last night... and friday I got the darkest OPK I have ever seen in my life~!!! :yipee:

Congrats on your :blue: bump hun!! 

P.S This is my 11K post!!! :yipee: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: For the OPK hun! I really think it will be your time VERY soon.. I said it about Daisy and Reedy and i was right both times :smug:

Your weekend sounds like it was fun, we went to Milton Keynes for our scan saturday and then sunday we went to portsmouth.. was a great weekend but i am so tired now.


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG we were both in MK at the same time!! Shame our paths didnt cross :cry: Im loving your good feelings about me! I REALLY hope that your right! 

Im going to have to dash now.... Ive done sweet FA since DF left for work at 2pm! :rofl: Need to get clothes etc ready for work tomorrow... :grr: Wish I didnt have to go... but its only a short day because Im leaving at 2.30 for my FS appointment.

TTFN :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

My cousin just sent me an email blurting out that one of our mutual cousins is pregnant. The cousin that didn't really want kids is having a baby. it hit me like a punch in the stomach. The cousin that shared the news quickly sent me another email apologising, saying how insensitive it was of her to just blurt it out like that and she apologised for not considering my feelings. I accepted the apology. I feel like I am going to puke.


----------



## baby.love

Oh Lea i'm so sorry :hugs: Some people just dont think do they!


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies, how have we all been, i had work today too but get 6hours holiday to take on another occaision in its place :) which is good:) i felt very :sick: today but managed to work through it with cold water and ginger biccies!!!!

i've decided my oh is a lazy git too, hes done sweet F A all day, i only asked him to do 1 load of laundry and walk the dog!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lea :hugs: im soo soo sorry xxx


----------



## Reedy

Lea - :hugs:

Leah - Yay for blue bump, I was right :happydance:

Nat - Hope your feeling a little better now x cant wait to read your story x 

Hope everyone else is ok & you've all had a nice long weekend x x x


----------



## LeaArr

no long weekend for me. may long is the 16-18 here


----------



## MissyMojo

not too far away then lea... u got any plans for it???


----------



## LeaArr

Nope. Just relaxing.


----------



## baby.love

Well done Reedy you were correct as was Lea :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

thats often the best thing i think lea 

i just chilled for my long weekend caught up on some hosework


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - big squishy :hug: Its rubbish when people dont stop and think what theyre saying! :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

To be fair to her, she apologised before I even had a chance to reply. She is just excited, and it certainly was not intentional. She feels so bad now, and I feel bad that she feels bad. What a vicious circle. I wish she and I weren't so empathetic toward each other.


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: What are you both like!!! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, I hope it will be a bit busier in here today I am :growlmad: at you all for leaving me all alone yesterday :cry: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Tracy :wave: 

How are you?


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Lea I am peed off today, sick of being stuck at boring work :hissy: How are you? I love your siggy btw!


----------



## Sambatiki

ohhhh sorry Tracy! xxxxx 

I'll be around for some of the day xxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Leah!! 

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds. :grr:


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: Tracy.. I made the siggy so am rather proud of it :smug:

Hey Kerry xx


----------



## MissyMojo

morning kerry leah and tracey,, i wish i could spend my days on here with you lovely ladies ... i hate working,, :( hahha, ive had hardly any sleep, lots of bad dreams nasty hubby making me watch saw V with him, i've slept late and had to get a reeli reeli quick shower, as a result i have a very bad hair day

roll on thursday!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Missy! 

Watching saw V.... You are brave I have never watched stuff like that Im too much of a scardey pants! :rofl:

Well looks like Im not going to around much at all today :grr: Meetings etc!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies!!!

I hope we al enjoyed the bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## Reedy

hello girlies x

Hope we're all ok x 

Kerry - I'm the same when it comes to horror films I'm too much of a wuss to watch them :argh:


----------



## booflebump

Is it home time yet? Im all back to front from being off yesterday, dont know what day it is!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nat! Are you feeling better?? 

Booflebump - Hiya :wave: I wish it was!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat - have you done that birth story yet?


----------



## LeaArr

TRACY! HI! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies :)

I am so pissed off, i am selling something on ebay..its on buy it now or best offer and someone has had the cheek to email me and say i need to revise my price because i declined the offer they made! FFS honestly some people really do my nut in.

Anyway, how are we all?


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no leah,, 

heya all :waves: im not tooo bad today, i bought some chips while waiting for bus hm from work today then shared them with 3 kids at the stop :) feel better for it knowing i wasnt a greedy guts and didnt eat a whiole box hahhahhaa

my hubbys grt gran died at the weekend so i have a funeral to go to on friday :cry: need to see if me n flump still fit in black trousers, if not hair bobble and bump band should make it manageble


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls... well we are half way through the week :wohoo: 

I am sat here eating toast that is drowned in butter :munch: How is everyone today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Quiet on here atm isn't it?


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls,, i'm on the bus to work, feeling a bit pap but got my scan tomoro so getin excited xx and a bitt nervous


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay - what time is it missy?


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Missy good luck with your scan sweetie...x


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Missy - fab news about the scan 2moro x make sure you post pics in your journal x 

Tracy - it is quiet in here at the minute x

Leah - Happy 17 weeks huni x 

My week is over already bcus of our hours have been cut I'm not at work 2moro or friday which is crap bcus we need the money but nice bcus I cant cope with getting up at 7am I need a lie in lol x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave:

I got my referral to a FS! :yipee: my appt is less than 2wks away! :happydance: xx


----------



## baby.love

Nicky thats fantastic news hun :hugs:

Reedy sorry about your work situation hun xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Nicky that is great news!! 

Reedy have they said how long you are gonna be on short time? How are you?


----------



## Reedy

Fantastic News Nicky :happydance:

Tracy - We're supposed to go back to our normal hours from the 1st of June but we'll see how things go x


----------



## golcarlilly

Not too long then fx? 

My company is back working full time again, although they are now doing mon-fri 24 hours instead of all week, think we are due to come out of administration finally today, it has been 3 months!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy I forgot (I think it was you who was asking?!) my Quinny Buzz fits in the boot of my car if I take off the big wheels (they come off really easily) so I am really happy :wohoo: So :tease: to DH who said it never would and I would have to trade in my little bug!!!


----------



## baby.love

Yay for the Quinny Tracy, i am selling mine as i cant see a boy in it now as its bright red, i really should of waited till i knew the sex but it was an impulse buy...

Reedy thats good that it will pick back up soon at work x


----------



## golcarlilly

I think red is great for a boy? Mine is lime green!


----------



## baby.love

lol Tracy it would look nice with white blankets, but i have loads of blue ones and just dont see it going! I have a black pram coming now and its lovely x


----------



## golcarlilly

I haven't bought any blankets yet, thanks for that I must get some!!


----------



## baby.love

lol i havent got any new ones yet, i have Ethans pram blankets so will use them again, i will buy some new ones when i go on a spree though x


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy I read about it in 2nd tri x we are considering a quinny anyway so think this might have pushed us closer to it although wont be looking around untill I'm around 20 something weeks x 

Glad work is getting back on track Tracy its about time too x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

morning ladies!! 

Missy - :yipee: For scan tomorrow! Good luck hun!!! 

Leah - Naughty girl going out buying prams early :rofl:

Reedy - Only 4 weeks until you can buy your quinny!! 

Nicky - WICKED NEWS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## baby.love

lol hiya Kerry, like i said it was an impulse buy :blush: and tbh it was my OH who wanted it more then me, but still i am happy as it is doing really well on ebay and it runs out tonight so will make room for Toby's Mutsy,
How are you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im well thanks... had a good appointment at the FS.... just peeved that not back there until 1st sept! Got a scan appointment coming.... you never know fingers crossed we could be looking at a baby instead! :rofl: 

Good selling the quinny on ebay xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Well ladies, looks like moving day is Friday. It's my last week of sneaky-peeking on BnB during work. I'll check in at lunchtimes but my access will be limited. I'll miss you all :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Kerry - i think you will be pregnant by then hun :hugs: but pleased that you saw someone :hugs:

Lea - How dare they do that! we will all miss you too xxxx :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I have to agree Kerry. You will be looking at a baby in that scan! :happydance: 

Leah - It was a choice between being promoted and having to move, or giving up the promotion and being an assistant for the rest of my life. ugh. Limited BnB time was on my con list though :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry berry I agree with Leah & Lea think you'll be seeing a mini berry on that screen x x x

Lea - thats pants that your not going to be on as much x going to miss you x x x


----------



## LeaArr

I'll have to drop by once in a while to leave "inukshuks" on your journals. :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Well Lea i guess it is almost worth it :rofl: .. but in all seriousness well done on the promotion hun xx


----------



## LeaArr

only almost worth it :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Congrats on the promotion Lea but we will miss you :hugs: 

Kerry what did they say at your appt? 

Where is Chris these days I haven't seen her in ages, hope she is ok?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris is just taking time out to collect herself. It's such a rough time.


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon...

Lea - that seems a pain, but I can't talk when I'm at work.

Leah - congrats on your bundle being blue!!

Missy - good luck for tomorrow.

Reedy - enjoy your lie in

:hi: Kerry and Tracy

I am currently writing my birth story, do you want it put in here?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat! 

I would just post it in the birth announcements section if I were you - ooh I can't wait to read it!! How is the lovely Isobel? hope she is being a good girl?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nat :wave: Looking forward to a good read! 

Lea - I'll miss you :cry:

I spoke to chris on BH monday and shes good! Brightened up loads... just having a little break I think! 

Tracy - Ive written all the details in my journo is you want a read... its quite long! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad Chris is ok, I will pop and have a read Kerry x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :hi:

will keep checking the birth announcements section to look for yours hun :hugs: as we dont want people getting upset in here again hey?

Lea - well done on the promotion but i will miss seeing you around as much :hugs:

Leah - congrats on your blue bump :blue: :yipee:

Tracy Reedy & Missy :hi: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nicky :wave:


----------



## buffycat

:wave:

Lea - congrats on the promotion!


----------



## buffycat

and Nicky....am so pleased for you.....keep up with the pma! :yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Nicky, Nat & Buffy

Buffy happy 11 weeks hun :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Happy 11wks Buffy! :cake: xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky & Kerry x 

Buffy - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

Nat - Cant wait to read your birth story x Hope Isobelle is being a good girl for mummy & daddy x x x


----------



## Reedy

DH has just told me he's treating me to a burger King tonight :happydance: havent had one in ages yummers x 
All because we havent got any foil for his roast chicken & no stuffing (we were having a roast) :rofl: men x


----------



## golcarlilly

We are having salmon, cous cous and roast veg - yumm!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy - happy 11 weeks hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat just been to check for your birth story please hurry up LOL!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Happy 11 weeks Buffy!!!! 

***TMI***

Inside my tuppence feels itchy.... is that from the smear??? :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - awwww ROAST https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff324/dktdk51/Smiley%20Icons%201/dribble.png


----------



## LeaArr

Could very well be from the smear.


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> We are having salmon, cous cous and roast veg - yumm!!

Sounds a lot healthier than my dinner :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Thought so.... didnt think it was thrush


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Inside my tuppence feels itchy.... is that from the smear??? :blush:

Could be Kerry x if its still itchy whe you get home put a cold flannel on it x eases the itchness I find x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Its right .... UP there though :( :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

TMI kerry :rofl: it could be the gel stuff they use?


----------



## LeaArr

I am the worst kind of daughter. I was going to send some flowers to my mom for Mother's Day (coming up in NA this upcoming Sunday) and I realized that I don't know her address. OMG!! :rofl:
I was sending some to my Grandma too, and they live in the same town, so I had both sent to my Grandma's house :rofl:
Sadly, the only reason I know that address is cause I lived there for a year when my mom was training for her job :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

WAIT!! 11 WEEKS. Congrats Buffy!! Holy smokes time flies by so quickly!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - ooooppssss Atleast your remember.... could have been worse... and FORGOTTEN!


----------



## LeaArr

I usually do, but this year I couldn't forget :(


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Nope :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I think I am going to design Mother's Day cards for Angel Mommies. We are always overlooked by Hallmark.


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....pleaaase can i laugh????

:rofl:

am sorry....i know it must be a pain....but i need to have a giggle at 'tuppence' - i haven't heard that word in that context since i was about 6!

sorry it is all uncomfortable though....:hugs:

re 11 weeks....well it doesn't seem that long ago that you were all saying 'happy 10 week', but at the same time, it is really dragging! feeling ok though....having mad dreams still (you do not want to know!) and getting mega horny!

sigh....one week on Tues is the scan....keeping everything crossed (yes...everything!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I think thats a FAB idea! 

Buffy - Laugh away!! :rofl: :yipee: for feeling MEGA HORNY!! :devil: Im assuming that you have been depriving yourself until scan day??


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls, just have a quick message from Chris .. she wrote this on my status on FB



> Awww I'm missing you girls too....very much. I hope to be back to BnB real soon! Please send the girls my love. xx

I told her we miss her lots and will be here for her whenever she is ready to return


----------



## Sambatiki

aww thanks leah for the update!!


----------



## MissyMojo

eveing girls, hoaw are we all :)

massive hugs to each and everyone of you :hugs: im in a huggy mood xxx

my scan is at 10:30 then i have to meet with a consultant afterwards but i will pop piccies into my journal as soon as i can xxx

wishing you all a fab eveing and may you all soon recieve what ur hoping for the most xxxxxxxx


----------



## buffycat

yes we are depriving ourselves....we did try the other day, but to be honest....i got really upset....freaking out that we would hurt lo.....i know....it's my paranoia....

i just know that if we do get past the scan...we'll be counting down the next 8 weeks....SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you buffy, ive gone right off sex atm tbh just not liking it at all, fingers crossed for your scan babes and happy 11 weeks xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies! 

Hope everyone is well! 

Missy - GOOD LUCK HUN!! xxxx

Buffy - I can understand why :sex: is scary... :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, 

Buffy I totally understand, we didn't do 'it' till after 12 weeks and even when we did it at first I was petrified!! 

I had the most awful nightmare last night and I have to tell you all cos I can't post it on second tri or flumps threads as there are girls on both going through it for real - I dreamed that DH told me he didn't love me or want me or the baby anymore and that he was leaving me, I woke up sobbing my heart out and DH woke up thinking I was in pain or something, I felt awful and told him what I had dreamed, he cuddled me back to sleep again but it was just so horrible :cry: I think it must have been on my mind about the other girls and how terrible it must be for them and that combined with my hormones caused it! 

Anyway, it has had a positive effect cos I feel really happy and relieved this morning that it was just a dream!! I am going to have a PMA to everything from now on and be thankful for what I have instead of moaning!!

I hope you are all having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww tracy thats a nasty dream! Dont blame you being upset! :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

God I just want to crawl under my desk and have a little :sleep: I bet Reedy is having a lovely Lie-in!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls 

scan didnt go so great pop to my journal to read more


----------



## Sambatiki

Where is everyone today?? 

Im so lonely!! :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Ive just read your journo :hug: Here if you need to chat xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad, 6+2 is fairly plausable, so not too bad,, i knew my dates werent 100% but i was only expecting out by 3-4 weeks lol

i'm keeping up the PMA and everything will be ok
wonder if my baby will be a 2009 baby or 2010 baby, as im due 31/12 ish lol


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh you might be early and have LO on Christmas Day!!


----------



## Sambatiki

awww a christmas day baby would be pretty cool! 

Glad to hear your keeping positive! xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

I think having a New Year's baby would be pretty awesome too!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Can you imagine.... the bells chiming midnight.... then your waters go and ruin your dress... GUTTED :rofl: Although M2J and Lyns are both due NYE!


----------



## LeaArr

I think the real question is: Can you imagine going to a party in a fancy dress on your due date?


----------



## golcarlilly

What as? Humpty Dumpty :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol ladies,, we normally have a new years party in our house. think this years affair will be much quieter!!!!!

im reli confident now,, was a bit worried but tbh i didnt think 12 weeks reeli was all that tru anyhow,... it was too much to be true really, 6+2 makes soo much more sense


----------



## Sambatiki

missy - Glad your feeling better :hugs:

Tracy - :rofl:

GOD I AM SO BORED!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

:dohh: right, fancy dress means something different there.


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Please explain!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

lol lea, fancy dress here means costumes, pirates n fairies etc lol

but now i think of it halloween .... what aam i gonna be this year? i was a murdered prostitute last year hahhaha


----------



## LeaArr

UK - Fancy dress = costumes (as Missy just said)

North America - Fancy Dress = black ties and cocktail dresses.


----------



## LeaArr

Deleted as I am clearly technospecial :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - A pumpkin! You could paint your bump!

Lea - Are you spamming?? :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol kerry, 

got to go spend some time at m.i.l's for the weekend joys............ bk on l8rs need to pack


----------



## Sambatiki

TTFN Missy! Have fun! xxxx

Lea - :rofl: @ technospecial!


----------



## LeaArr

Do you hear that? It's the crickets...they scare me. Where is everyone?


----------



## Sambatiki

dunno Ive been feeling VERY neglected today.... even the L/TTC boards are dead!! :cry: Unfortantley its not going to get any better Im off in 30! But will be back as DF is away tonight!


----------



## MissyMojo

im back having emptied dish washer, and washing machine and re-loaded them and then washed all benches and flor and made sure i have everything packed


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u samba, i hate when my oh is away :(


----------



## Sambatiki

TBH I quite like the peace and quiet!! :rofl: Gives me chance to catch up on all the lovely BNB ladies! 

What time are you going off to MIL's


----------



## MissyMojo

off to m.i.l's about 6 i thinks, staying there til saturday.. will b taking my laptop tho,, i need to chat to ppl who actually like me/ give a damn


----------



## Sambatiki

missy - :rofl: Hope you enjoy yourself! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

so im here but cos theyve lost there pass key to there wifi im having to use f/i/l's pc and the screen is like 21 inch im gonna go blind!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies :wave: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicky!!! 

Where have you been??? Get that MSN on!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

BAH! I don't wanna be here anymore!!


----------



## Sambatiki

ohh lea whats wrong hunny xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Just tired of work. wanna go home. Don't know when I'm moving. I think it's tomorrow, but I don't freakin' know. I'm just frustrated, and tired. I want candy, and a smoke. and now i'm rambling. I think I'm done now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope you get it sorted soon hun! Although I dont mind if you stay longer at your old desk!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Sexy Ladies! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning hun, how are you today? 

I am in Third Trimester :shock:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, 

Tracy :shock: 3rd tri .... Love your blinkie though ,, hefalumps are my fave animal


----------



## Reedy

Happy 27 weeks Tracy & congrats on moving to 3rd tri x 

Hiya Leah & Kerry x Hope your both ok x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Leah!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Reedy :)

Arrggghhh girls i am so stressed, the woman who won my Quinny is paying the money into my bank today and me being me is sat here refreshing my online banking waiting to see if its gone in... she only rang 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Reedy

I would be the same Leah but give it another 10 minutes lol x x x


----------



## baby.love

lol Reedy i have got butterflies in my tummy! I always think the worst like maybe i gave her the wrong details etc .. I am seriously such a worrier its silly.. 

OK and breath.......... gonna make a coffee then check again :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

I'm rich :wohoo: The money is in so i can now relax


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - HAPPY 3rd Trimester!! 

Baby love - CONGRATS on being RICH!!! 

reedy - :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Its very quiet in here today :( 

I have a joke for you lovely ladies, i saw it on FB and it made me proper belly laugh

Japanese girl was making love and accidentally passed wind. she quickly explained, "Oh me so sorry, you make front hole so happy, back hole blow you kiss"

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Leah can I be nosy - did you get back what you paid for it?


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i did hun, but i had literally everything... i had the XL seat, Car seat, In car base, mozzy nets, wind breaker etc.. and i actually made money on it :)

Its paying for my Mutsy which OH is picking up tomorrow :) My teddy is all poised ready for the test drive :lol:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: @ your joke Leah.... and having teddy ready for test drive!!! CONGRATS on making extra money on top!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

We got everything too, I was just wondering for when we come to sell - mind you that won't be for a couple of years :rofl: I tried to get my cats to try mine out but they weren't having it :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i wonder if my pup will go on it!!! she loves being dressed so maybe!?! she even has her own babygrow.. We got a load off the carboot sale and she took a liking to this one and wouldnt let us take it off her for ages lol


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Leah she looks hilarious!!


----------



## baby.love

She wouldn't come out of her bed and was sulking as i wanted to get it off her :rofl: She had a fluffy bear suit/babygrow on the other night that used to be Ethans and she bit my other dog when she went to have a look, she is very possessive with her clothes lol


----------



## golcarlilly

How bizarre!! she must like being warm!


----------



## baby.love

Nah she is just a tart lol.. i think its her nature though as most staffy owners i know say that there dog loves being dressed too?!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMFG :rofl: Cant believe I have missed this!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/SimplyMe76/pet_stroller_pink.jpg

Leah you'll be needing one of these next!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow i love it :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

we're thinking of importing these!! Leah I'll let you know if we go ahead and place orders!!


----------



## LeaArr

Morning Ladies.

If I had a little doggy, I would so want that carriage. :rofl: it's awesome.


----------



## buffycat

:rofl:

you guyes are guaranteed to cheer me up!


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

hmmm I like a bit of doggy too! :winkwink:

Lea - :wave: hey hun!! Hows things?


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Buffy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Things are looking up! It's Friday. Love sunny Friday mornings.


----------



## LeaArr

Wow, I sure know how to clear a room :rofl: 

Check the siggie! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thank god Lea! Ive been waiting for this day since monday! :rofl:

So no desk move yet then?


----------



## Sambatiki

OMFG!!!! Thats FAB NEWS!!! :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

hey Kerry.....:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Looks like I am moving today, on schedule, but it will be this afternoon probably. There was some confusion yesterday as some people who were part of the move are away today. It's been sorted. Moving to a spot near a window. YAY!

RE: NTNP :happydance::wohoo:
Nick said that his biggest concern is that we are going to Vancouver Island for Christmas, and he didn't want me to be super huge and uncomfortable for the trip. I told him that I wouldn't be due til Feb if I got pregnant right now, so that isn't too much of a worry. :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - is the window desk easier for BNB time?? Glad he's agreeing hun! 

Buffy - Only 11 days until your next scan :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Nope. BnB time is still in the garbage :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Buffy - are you able to sleep waiting for this upcoming scan? I wouldn't be able to :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

window desks are the best....i get to look out over a lawn with rabbits!


and yes....just 11 sleeps to go! :yipee:

ms mostly gone now (eek)....still off food though.....praying that lo sticks and grows big and strong......


----------



## Sambatiki

RUBBISH LEA!!!! :cry: Looks like we'll have to have some late night rendezvous!


----------



## LeaArr

I'll be looking over the alley where the bums pee :rofl: stupid inner city offices :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

work is really busy at the moment, hence i've not been about much :growlmad: on bnb.....:gun:

weekends are wierd though, almost as if i have too much time on my hands.....

next week is busy with work again and i am in london on wednesday again......

will have the morning of the 19th off work though as i don't want to have to go to work and then disappear for a couple of hours....i think my nerves will be shot by then anyway....!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> RUBBISH LEA!!!! :cry: Looks like we'll have to have some late night rendezvous!

Yeah, we will have to work out our schedules so we can rotate accordingly.


----------



## golcarlilly

I see squirrels from my desk and a couple of cats who live nearby! 

Buffy I am so excited for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Plan stan!! 

Buffy - Think its a good idea to have the day of the scan off... is hubs off too??


----------



## buffycat

hubs usually works from home...lucky devil!

will have to go to work afterwards though.....:hissy: as i have a workshop with customers.....must keep my face straight....


----------



## LeaArr

I'm in the process of moving now. TTYL ladies :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hey ladies x 

Buffy - cant wait for your scan x :happydance:

Leah - How cute is your doggie x 

Lea - Have fun with the move x x x 

Kerry - Hope your ok sweets x

My parents have gone away for the weekend so we're looking after the dog which i dont mind bcus she's a good girl & will keep me company while DH is at work x 

Just got back from swimming with my nieces which was nice but really need a shower now x


----------



## baby.love

Good luck with the move Lea :hugs:

Reedy thanks hun, yeah she is a cutie x


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girlies xxxxxxxxxx

whoo for scan buffy

boo for move sabotaging BnB time

leah cute pooch:)

Kerry, hhey hunni :hug:

reedy, glad u enjoyed swimmin enjoy your shower :) n looking after pooch


----------



## LeaArr

Move complete. I am online only cause it's lunchtime now :(


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u lea, least u can access BnB during your lucnh breaks


----------



## LeaArr

too true


----------



## baby.love

Awww Lea :cry: But a big hooray for lunchtimes hun xx


----------



## Reedy

Booo for lunchtime only bnb access :hissy:
Loving the new sig though Lea :happydance: x x x 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'M BORED AT WORK!! lol

hahaha

ugg sundays at work suck, on the upside 11 days to re-scan and im working 8 of them


----------



## golcarlilly

Missy what you doing at work on a Sunday - that is poo!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i had a family funeral on friday and they wouldnt give me the time off, i had to wrk the hours back
and i had a choice saturday or sunday,, i chose sunday so i could have thurs -sat off


----------



## golcarlilly

That is rubbish - how mean of them!! Have you finished now?


----------



## LeaArr

they didn't give you time for a family funeral? that's nutters.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea how are you?


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah i knocked off at 5


----------



## LeaArr

Just finished my workout, so I am sore and tired :rofl: how are you?


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u lea,,, xxxx

im back home now and a lil bit tired, reeli cant be bothered with cooking a roast.... hahha


----------



## LeaArr

I am pretty happy with my workouts. Nick and I are doing the biggest loser boot camp together. All of my wobbly bits are getting less wobbly, I have more energy, and just generally feel fantastic. :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fantastic!!!

i liked going to boxercise before i got my bfp was a good workout :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Good on you Lea - I hate exercise!!


----------



## LeaArr

BnB groups forum is now open. I have taken the liberty of creating a new thread so we can start fresh.

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/131808-board-work-girlies-chat-thread.html#post2101815


----------

